# My equipment...



## Sonnie

*Cedar Creek Cinema*
Denon AVR-2807 Receiver
Toshiba HD-XA2 HD-DVD Player
Boston Acoustics VR2 Main Speakers
Boston Acoustics VRC Center Speaker
Boston Acoustics VRX Surround Speakers
SVS PB12-Plus/2 Subwoofer X 2
DIY Behemoth Dual SoundSplinter RL-p15 LLT Sub
BFD DSP1124P Parametric Sub EQ
Sanyo PLV-Z4 Front Projector
97" DIY Screen
Home Theater Master MX-800 Remote
Apature Cables
Bluejeancables
DIY Cables (Compliments of Wayne Pflughaupt)

Room EQ Wizard
Behringer ECM8000 Mic
Behringer UB802 Mic Amp
Galaxy CM-140 SPL Meter
EDIROL UM-1X USB-MIDI Interface
Creative Labs Sound Blaster MP3+ USB Sound Card
Radio Shack Analog SPL Meter

*Great Room*
Toshiba Cinema Series 65HDX82 Widescreen Rear Projection TV
Zenith DVB318 DVD Player
Dish Network HD DVR
Home Theater Master MX-700

*Palm Room*
Denon PMA-915R Receiver
Denon DCD-1015 DVD Player
NAD 4155 Stereo Tuner
Pioneer Airwave XM2go XM Radio
B&W 600 Series i Speakers (Inside)
Klipsch Synergy All-Weather SA-3 Speakers (Outside)


----------



## Sonnie

*UPDATE*

*Cedar Creek Cinema*
NAD T-785 Receiver
Toshiba HD-XA2 HD-DVD Player
Sony PS3 (for Blu-ray)
Martin Logan Ascent i Main Speakers
Martin Logan Motif Center Speaker
Martin Logan Fresco Surround Speakers
SVSound PC-Ultra (13) Subwoofer X 2
DIY Behemoth Dual SoundSplinter RL-p15 LLT Sub
Panasonic PT-AE2000U Front Projector
97" DIY Screen
Universal MX-980 Remote
Apature Cables
Bluejeancables
DIY Cables (Compliments of Wayne Pflughaupt)

Room EQ Wizard
Behringer ECM8000 Mic
Behringer UB802 Mic Amp
Galaxy CM-140 SPL Meter
EDIROL UM-1X USB-MIDI Interface
Creative Labs Sound Blaster MP3+ USB Sound Card
Radio Shack Analog SPL Meter
Radio Shack Digital SPL Meter

*Great Room*
Samsung HLT6187SAX 61" Slim LED Engine 1080p DLP HDTV
Onkyo TX-SR805 Receiver
OPPO DV-981HD DVD Player
Dish Network HD DVR
Universal MX-810 Remote

*Palm Room*
Denon PMA-915R Receiver
Denon DCD-1015 DVD Player
NAD 4155 Stereo Tuner
Pioneer Airwave XM2go XM Radio
B&W 600 Series i Speakers (Inside)
Klipsch Synergy All-Weather SA-3 Speakers (Outside)


----------



## Prof.

Wow!!..For someone who professes not to know much about home theatre.:bigsmile:.you sure have got some nice gear.:T
AND..Alot of it...


----------



## chas

How do you like that NAD (785) Sonnie?


----------



## atledreier

Yeah, i was gonna ask that same question. Seems old Sonnie needs a bump...


----------



## Sonnie

lol... I suppose I need to subscribe to my own thread huh? Sorry for missing the posts guys... I know it's been forever and a day since you posted.

The T785 was a very nice receiver... not many will top it, although it is a bit expensive and probably not what I would call the best bang for the buck at its price. Personally, I think the Onkyo 875 or 876 series is the way to go, at almost one third the price... or step up to the 906 for still a lot less if you need a little more power. In my case, the new ML Spires I have up front have powered bass drivers at 200wpc, so the 876 is plenty sufficient for me.

I will update my system equipment shortly, since it has all changed in the HT room.


----------



## Sonnie

*UPDATE*

*Cedar Creek Cinema*
Onkyo TX-SR876 Receiver
OPPO BDP-83 Blu-ray Disc Player
Dish Network 612 HD DVR 
Martin Logan Spire - Main Speakers
Martin Logan Matinee - Center Speaker
Martin Logan Clarity - Surround Speakers
Audiopulse Axis 15 DIY LLT Subs x 2
Fi Audio Q18 DIY LLT Subs x 4
Behringer EP2500 Amps x 4
Behringer MIC2200 (HPF)
Panasonic PT-AE3000U Front Projector
125" 2.35:1 Elite Screen
Panamax 5300-PM x 2
Universal MX-880 Remote

Room EQ Wizard
Behringer ECM8000 Mic x 2
Behringer UB802 Mic Amp
Galaxy CM-140 SPL Meter
EDIROL UM-1X USB-MIDI Interface
Creative Labs Sound Blaster MP3+ USB Sound Card
Radio Shack Analog SPL Meter
Radio Shack Digital SPL Meter
(All mics and meters professionally calibrated)

*Great Room*
Samsung HL67A750 67-Inch 1080p LED Powered DLP HDTV
Onkyo TX-SR805 Receiver
OPPO DV-983HD DVD Player
Ascend Acoustics Sierra 1 - Main and Center Speakers
Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SE - Surrounds
SVSound 20-39 PCi Subwoofer
Dish Network Vip 722 HD DVR
Universal MX-980 Remote

*Palm Room*
Denon PMA-915R Receiver
Denon DCD-1015 DVD Player
NAD 4155 Stereo Tuner
Pioneer Airwave XM2go XM Radio
B&W 600 Series i Speakers (Inside)
Klipsch Synergy All-Weather SA-3 Speakers (Outside)


----------



## davidburn

Martin Logan Spire - Main Speakers
Martin Logan Matinee - Center Speaker
Martin Logan Clarity - Surround Speakers

Unbelievable speakers Sonnie


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks David... I will concur. If there are any better out there, I have yet to hear them... other than maybe my Ascent i's... which I have not quite been able to get the Spires to that same level yet, but they are still better than any dynamic speakers I have owned. I dreamed of owning ML's for many years, but never thought I could reach them... or never really had the ideal setup for them. They are truly amazing speakers.


----------



## sub_junkie

Holy smokies...I wish that was my system!!!!! WOW is all I have to say. You probably have well over 15 grand tied up in your system, right? :unbelievable:


----------



## tonyvdb

I have a feeling that Sonnie's theater room is one of the best around. No theater megaplex could possibly touch it thats for sure. I am certain he needs a sign to "remove all loose personal belongings including dentures" due to the amount of subs he has got in one space.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks Dylan and Tony...

lol... yeah... I joke around with folks about holding on to their teeth. 

I suspect your figure is probably pretty close Dylan, but it is not near as much as I have seen others spend around the forums. The Spires are the priciest of everything... fortunately I was able to snag them very reasonably from a dealer's demo inventory. They are also selling for almost half MSRP on Audiogon. The one thing about used ML speakers is that the owners usually take meticulous care of them, so you generally get what appears to be brand new if they are only a few years old. Many times I have seen 15-20 year old ML's look like new.

I thought we did fairly well on the equipment. I suspect the room may have exceeded the equipment, despite me doing about 75% of the work.


----------



## sub_junkie

Haha the last line is hilarious Tony. No other Theater system can compare that I have seen, I'm positive :T
Nice job Sonnie


----------



## sub_junkie

Wow, I just checked Audiogon, and saw that the cheapest ML Spire's were around 4 grand. Your front speakers will cost much much more than my WHOLE system when I get it completed. Mine will cost around $1400 LOL.


----------



## cavchameleon

Extremely nice setup Sonnie and a very well thought out room!!! I haven't heard 'planar' speakers (not since the original full-range Apogees ,they sounded awesome). The ML are 'full' range ribbons with power subs, is that correct (bi-polar design)? Are they pretty hard to setup?

Ray


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks Ray... the ML's are electrostats. They do make full range electrostatic models, although quite expensive. The Spires that I own are a hybrid with a powered woofer (200 watt amp) crossed over at 320Hz. The electrostatic panel handles the rest.

The older models are supposedly more difficult to setup (although I had no issues with my previous Ascent i's), as well as some of the lesser expensive models, but when you get up into the Spire and Summit models, they are not near as picky. These are much more efficient at 91 dB/2.83 volts/meter than many of the previous models.


----------



## cavchameleon

Sonnie said:


> Thanks Ray... the ML's are electrostats. They do make full range electrostatic models, although quite expensive. The Spires that I own are a hybrid with a powered woofer (200 watt amp) crossed over at 320Hz. The electrostatic panel handles the rest.
> 
> The older models are supposedly more difficult to setup (although I had no issues with my previous Ascent i's), as well as some of the lesser expensive models, but when you get up into the Spire and Summit models, they are not near as picky. These are much more efficient at 91 dB/2.83 volts/meter than many of the previous models.


Sweet! I haven't heard any electrostats (saw them a LONG time ago when listening to the ribbons (Appogies) and at the time electrostats were extremely hard to drive (very low resistance and a lot of power required). They have gone a long way on improvement in that area it looks like. Now it makes me want to listen to some (there is one dealer that does carry them here). 

Congrats on being able to get your dream system!!!:yay2:


----------



## Sonnie

More updates in the HT room... :rolleyesno:

*Cedar Creek Cinema*
_*NAD T785 Receiver*_ (powering center and surrounds)
_Emotiva XPA-1 Monoblocks_ (powering mains)
OPPO BDP-83 Blu-ray Disc Player
Dish Network 612 HD DVR 
_*Martin Logan Prodigy*_ - Mains
Martin Logan Matinee - Center 
_*Martin Logan Ascents*_ - Surrounds
Audiopulse Axis 15 DIY LLT Subs x 2
Fi Audio Q18 DIY LLT Subs x 4
Behringer EP2500 Amps x 4
_*Reckhorn B2*_ - HPF
Panasonic PT-AE3000U Front Projector
125" 2.35:1 Elite Screen
Panamax 5300-PM x 2
Universal MX-880 Remote


----------



## cavchameleon

Sonnie said:


> More updates in the HT room... :rolleyesno:
> 
> *Cedar Creek Cinema*
> _*NAD T785 Receiver*_ (powering center and surrounds)
> _Emotiva XPA-1 Monoblocks_ (powering mains)
> OPPO BDP-83 Blu-ray Disc Player
> Dish Network 612 HD DVR
> _*Martin Logan Prodigy*_ - Mains
> Martin Logan Matinee - Center
> _*Martin Logan Ascents*_ - Surrounds
> Audiopulse Axis 15 DIY LLT Subs x 2
> Fi Audio Q18 DIY LLT Subs x 4
> Behringer EP2500 Amps x 4
> _*Reckhorn B2*_ - HPF
> Panasonic PT-AE3000U Front Projector
> 125" 2.35:1 Elite Screen
> Panamax 5300-PM x 2
> Universal MX-880 Remote


Sweeeeeeeeet:bigsmile:

Do you find that the NAD can keep up with the Emotiva's for the front end at reference levels? Wish I lived close by, would be nice to hear/see you system!

Ray


----------



## Sonnie

It can handle the center, but not the entire front end. It shut down twice with me while watching a couple of action movies at reference levels. So far the Emotiva's have held their own, but at 1,000 watts per channel, they should... they better.


----------



## cavchameleon

Sonnie said:


> It can handle the center, but not the entire front end. It shut down twice with me while watching a couple of action movies at reference levels. So far the Emotiva's have held their own, but at 1,000 watts per channel, they should... they better.


Yeah, those Emotiva's are incredible. I didn't think the NAD would even come close. I was wondering if the center seemed compressed at reference levels since it just won't have the dynamic power of the Emotiva's. BTW, did you already do and 'official' review of the Emotivas?

Ray


----------



## Sonnie

I have not noticed any compression at this point. I believe the NAD will do 350 watts at 4ohms and 450 at 2ohms... nothing close to the XPA-1's for sure, but hopefully enough since the mains are out of the loop and both the surrounds and center are crossed over at 80Hz. The combination should take a lot of relief off of the NAD.

No official review of the XPA-1's. I am not much on reviewing equipment without proper test equipment. It would be mostly subjective... and my ears are pitiful at best. Of course there is no confusion with a receiver shutting down due to speaker load... that is a test in itself.

Right now I just have the Matinee center. I am looking at possibly a Logos, Theater i or Stage. The Logos or Theater i will be more demanding on the NAD for sure, so it remains to be seen if it can do the job with those. The Stage is a bit easier on amps, like the Matinee and Motif, so I would be as concerned with it.


----------



## cavchameleon

'Just' a Matinee... That's one awesome speaker. I had to look all of them up as I'm not that familiar with ML. It looks like the others are of limited bandwidth also and if crossed over at 80hz, the NAD should do just fine (it does have a pretty decent amp for a receiver - I love mine). It's just that the Emotiva's are in a whole other class that compete with the best amps out there with incredible brute force and finesse. 

I agree with the 'having the right equipment' to do correct evals, but a lot of folks out there also enjoy the subjective impressions (sometimes even more than what shows on paper). 

BTW, very impressed with the whole line of speakers ML carries, I need to go out an listen to them even though they are out of my price range at the moment. I didn't realize that they really improved on the sensitivity with most being at 90db, that impressive for electrostatics. I looked at their website for a local dealer and unfortunately there are none :unbelievable: . So, I'll have to wait for one of our visits to San Diego when we visit family there (my brother is also into audio, so he'll love to hear them also while the wives/kids do their thing).

Enjoy your system!
Ray


----------



## cavchameleon

Sonnie,

Have you looked at this new pre-pro from Denon (coming out the end of the year). It has balanced outs and would work great if you do Emotiva's all around. 

Denon AVP-CIX

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=17018131&postcount=4053

http://www.avforums.com/forums/deno...w-denon-pre-pro-avp-cix-based-avr-4310-a.html


Ray


----------



## cavchameleon

Hi Sonnie,

Did you already put your T785 up for sale? I noticed it on the AVS site when searching for NAD. I may do the same with mine when the Denon mentioned above becomes available and use Emotiva's for amplification. I've had different Denon's in the past (actually 4 AVR's, with the last three all 3000 models) and they just didn't have the power I liked which is why I went with the NAD this time around. But, with a Pre-pro that has all the bells and whistles and Emotiva for amplification, seems like a good way to go.

Ray


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... I have and may take it down now. I finally sold the Onkyo (after raising the price and sold it for full asking price too... some things just work out). When I looked like I may not sell the Onkyo, despite getting a dozen low ball offers, I figured I would just raise the price and put the NAD on the market as well. If I sold the NAD, I would keep the Onkyo... or vice-versa. I may leave the NAD up for a while just to see what happens and then consider the Onkyo 907... or even the Denon 4310. Just piddlin'. :huh:


----------



## cavchameleon

Very cool, one of the first with DSX. Do you plan on using that capability? You definitely have the room and space to accommodate it, whether you do wides or heights (seems like wides would give the best effect in a large room, but could be wrong there).

Ray


----------



## Sonnie

I thought I would at least try it out if I end up going that route.

I am hoping the new Onkyo 907 will have it too... I think I would rather have the Onkyo's power supply.


----------



## cavchameleon

I do like the Onkyo/Integra power supplies better than Denon also which is the reason I went from the Denon to the NAD (which also has a beefy power section). But, I'm not willing to upgrade to the HD units from NAD, just too pricey. For the same price (actually a bit lower), I can use the Denon pre-pro (CIX) when it comes out coupled with the Emotiva XPA5 and UPA2 (for the Wides). I'll decide at that time when the option is available and my NAD will be up for sale also.

Ray


----------



## Sonnie

I may end up having to go with a XPA-3 and get the Emotiva prepro. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## cavchameleon

The UMC-1 does look like a featured packed unit and Emotiva does not cut corners on quality. I wish is included Audyssey, as I really like the correction it ads to systems/rooms. It would be great if Audyssey had a consumer version of their stand alone unit (at a cheaper price then the pro-installer version).


----------



## Sonnie

Yet Another Update :whistling:

*Cedar Creek Cinema*
Onkyo TX-NR906 Receiver (powering center and surrounds)
Emotiva XPA-1 Monoblocks (powering mains)
OPPO BDP-83 Blu-ray Disc Player
Dish Network 612 HD DVR 
Martin Logan Prodigy's - Mains
Martin Logan Theater - Center 
Martin Logan Ascents - Surrounds
Audiopulse Axis 15 DIY LLT Subs x 2
Fi Audio Q18 DIY LLT Subs x 4
Behringer EP2500 Amps x 4
Reckhorn B2 - HPF
Panasonic PT-AE4000U Front Projector
125" 2.35:1 Elite Screen
Panamax 5300-PM x 2
Universal MX-880 Remote

I sold the NAD receiver and picked up an Onkyo 906 at $999 (below original dealer cost). I also finally sold the ML Matinee center and got the ML Theater to match the Prodigy's.

I hope raying: I am done for a while.


----------



## Sonnie

And.... yes... another update. I actually made this update a few months ago and forgot to update my thread.

*Cedar Creek Cinema*
Denon AVR-4311CI (Processing Only)
Emotiva XPA-1 Monoblocks (Mains)
Emotiva XPA-3 Amplifier (Center and Surrounds)
OPPO BDP-83 Blu-ray Disc Player
Dish Network 612 HD DVR 
Martin Logan Prodigy's - Mains
Martin Logan Theater - Center 
Martin Logan Ascents - Surrounds
Audiopulse Axis 15 DIY LLT Subs x 2
Fi Audio Q18 DIY LLT Subs x 4
Behringer EP2500 Amps x 4
Behringer DSP1124p (Parametric EQ)
Panasonic PT-AE4000U Front Projector
125" 2.35:1 Elite Screen
Panamax 5300-PM x 2
Adcom ACE-515
Universal MX-880 Remote

I replaced the Onkyo with the Denon and added the Behringer PEQ back into the loop. Between the Denon's Audyssey and the Behringer, the bass response is pretty good.


----------

